# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Twitter.

## yozhkinkot

Как много жодинцев используют твиттер и почему пустует хеш-тэг #zhodino?

----------


## Sanych

Я не пользую, не вижу абсолютно никакого прока от него.

----------


## Justin

я там обитаю , но  он мне не очень то нравиться ...

----------


## yozhkinkot

*Sanych*, без знакомого (ну, или хотя бы интересного) народа в фалловерах и без быстрого доступа к твиттам (скажем, с мобилы), штука действительно невзрачная. Нужно время, чтоб понять его прелесть.

----------


## Sanych

Да я вообще не вижу глобального смысла в нём. Есть нормальные блоги, есть icq. В описании Твиттера и так сказано что это подобие icq. Вот к примеру президента России маленькие заметки, понятно. Быстрые новости из первых уст. А обычному домашнему пользователю это ИМХО очередные стомильон первые "одноклассники" не больше.

----------


## Justin

Одноклассники - вообще неперевариваю этот сайт , а на твиттере сижу из за одного сообщества и друзей

----------

